

I think this mental health site might need a new webmaster. - tomh
http://harfordbelair.org/

======
dous
I agree but I think this is off-topic, IMHO.

------
meat-eater
Off-topic and hilarious. Makes you that the guy who did it is now having
mental health issues :)

------
aston
Trying to drum up customers by driving people crazy.

------
TrevorJ
I hope that's a joke, I haven't seen so much EFFORT put into a bad site
before.

------
delano
It's the timecube of mental health sites!

